# Afridi gy250



## johnnie(jock)G (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, any 'bods' around from the time of the AFRIDI in the days of Dennis Roberts, Stan Kirk, Harry Jackson, Norman ? (chief engineer) Lou Baxter, Terry Moore, Jock and Bill Pirie (Deenies), et al, and the gambling spoils spread in the Prince Arthur.... happy days


----------

